# bho from 4plants small buds and a little trim from



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 15, 2012)

Alcapulco Gold
Destroyer
Red Dragon 
Super Lemon Haze 

all four sum relly good daytime smokes 
leaning towards sativa most sati in Destroyer 

i would do them all again 
AG biggest producer then SLH then Dest then last Red Dragon


----------

